# Synarel - Advice side effect



## Gypsy Moon (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,


I started d/r with Synarel on Sunday and since Monday I have been suffering with an upset tummy.  It's making walking the dog uncomfortable, as I sometimes have to rush off to the toilet (tmi sorry).


Is there anything I can do or eat to lessen the symptoms?


Many thanks,
Gypsy Moon


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Gypsy Moon,

Sorry to hear about the side effects, this can happen with buserelin I'm afraid   I don't really know of anything you can do to improve things, certainly haven't heard of anything that works anyway (sorry) Fingers crossed it eases off for you   if it gets too bad then do speak to clinic about it.

Lots of     for your cycle I so hope it's all worth it 

Maz x


----------

